# Many freezes



## Markand (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi

I installed FreeBSD 7.1 and updated to -STABLE, I also installed gnome from the ports.

It is a old PC (P4 2400mhz with 512Mb memory and a old radeon 9800).

When I'm using the computer such as (playing music, compiling from ports, browsing the web) FreeBSD freeze totally and nothing appears in /var/crash/ or dmesg. I need to hard reboot my computer.

What can the problem be ? Do you think it's more hardware issue ? (I also have a SiS5513 chipset for my mother board, maybe it helps..)

Thanks for answers


----------



## graudeejs (Feb 2, 2009)

try opera see if it stops freezing...
I updated FBSD7.1 to -p2 and had also many freezes.
I don't remember exacly, but i think i also updated FF3, i usually update it as soon as i see new version is out.

Shen i was borwing web, on some pages i had many big lags (I have P4 3Gz 2GB ram).
I didn't have to reboot.

I installed opera and problem seams to be gone.


I think it's ff3 fault, because i donwngraded FBSD to 7.1, and still had same problem.

Atm i'm upgdating back to 7.1-p2, but this time i use opera, my prognoses are that i won't have problems.


----------



## Markand (Feb 2, 2009)

I tried epiphany, firefox 2 and firefox 3. But I do not really want to use opera..


----------



## graudeejs (Feb 2, 2009)

Markand said:
			
		

> I tried epiphany, firefox 2 and firefox 3. But I do not really want to use opera..



you don't have to use it, but just install it to see if that fixes problem.
If it does, it'll prove that FreeBSD bases system is innocent.


----------



## brd@ (Feb 2, 2009)

If it is a hard freeze you should be probably looking at the hardware.. i.e. does the memory pass a memtest86 run? Is the machine over heating? etc..


----------



## trev (Feb 3, 2009)

Also, check your motherboard has the latest BIOS (upgrading my BIOS solved my hard lockups when upgrading from XFree86 to Xorg last year). It was the last straw I had to grasp


----------



## Markand (Feb 3, 2009)

Yes that's not a bad idea, it is a so old mother board, I will check that thanks


----------



## Markand (Feb 4, 2009)

Without X it freeze to, I'll change my MB


----------



## kostjn (Jun 6, 2009)

Freeze system is very serios problem.
After testing hardware, if you want resolve problem, nessesary compile debug kernel 
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/developers-handbook/kerneldebug-deadlocks.html
After install new kernel you need reboot, and run jobs, what freeze system.
If Witness module find violation order locks and other problem, system going to panic and on console you see ddb (man 4 ddb) session.
After you can do dump kernel memory for future analis (ddb command  call doadump() )
For this work, you need many time and effort, but if we can take dump, other freebsd user can try help you.


----------

